# قناة الحياة التبشيريه على النايل سات



## oesi no (5 أغسطس 2009)

يلا كلنا نبارك لبعض بظهور قناة الحياة المسيحيه اول قناة مسيحيه تبشيريه على مدار النايل سات 
التردد بتاع القناة 
11355
عمودى 
27500
​


----------



## antonius (5 أغسطس 2009)

دة خبر عظيم...
ربنا يبارك خدمتهم


----------



## bashaeran (5 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر جهودك حقيقة دا احسن خبر بالمناسبة اصبحت قناة حياة قناة الزعماء اي الراساء من ظمنهم وزراء فقط يتابعون فقرة ابونا زكريا بطرس


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الخبر ياجو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (5 أغسطس 2009)

خبر مفرح جدا جدا 
ربنا يستخدمها لمجد اسمه القدوس 
شكرا اخويا على الخبر


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (5 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى على الخبر الجميل  ​


----------



## pop201 (5 أغسطس 2009)

*سبقتني فالخبر المفرح دة يامشرفنا كنت هحطه من امبارح بس المهم انك نشرة الخبر للافادة بجد ديه خبر عامل زي القنبلة المدوية انا مش مصدق لما شوفت قناة الحياة علي النيل سات افتكرت الرسيفر هنج وله الاوربي دخل في النيل ساات غلط ههههههههههه.. ياريت بس تدوم ويتراجع الاسلام عن غلق الابواب امام الناس ويعطي مجال للحرية والعقل شكرا علي الخبر*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

*خبر سار جدا*
*شكرا oesi_no*​


----------



## Ferrari (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على الخبر الجميل دة

الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 أغسطس 2009)

لم تزل كلمة الرب تنمو وتزداد قى هذا العالم الى الابد امين .​


----------



## veronika (5 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي اوي على الخبر الجميل ده​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*شكرا على الخبر
وهذا وقع الخبر على أحبائنا

http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=355932 ​*


----------



## man4truth (5 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا خبر رائع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jesus Saves (5 أغسطس 2009)

حقيقى يارب انت اله عظيم فوق كل الحدود وفوق كل تصوراتنا وفوق كل احلامنا
بنشكرك يارب لانك ساهر على كلمتك لتجريها 
هللللوووويا لاسمك يا الهنا وفادينا ومخلصنا وراعينا وكل مالينا فى الحياة ومع لانريد شيئا


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 أغسطس 2009)

خبر جميل جميل جميل


جدا


يرب بس تستمر 


سلام المسيح


----------



## totty (6 أغسطس 2009)

*يا اخبارك الجامده يا جوووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أغسطس 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييل بس ناس كتير منهم متعصبين هيشوفوها ربنا يستر علي اولاده ويحافظ عليهم


----------



## suzanne (6 أغسطس 2009)

يا رب كلام ابونا زكريا يكون خفيف عليهم وتنتج ثمار كثيرة


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف القناة اتشفرت و قفلت 
حقيقى ابليس بيخاف من كلام ربنا 
بس ربنا معانا لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا 
و هترجع القناة اقوى و احسن


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2009)

*للاسف تم الغاءها*
*الخوف*
*من كلمه الحق*​


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2009)

*فعلا القناة اتشالت 
يا خوافييييييين
*​


----------



## totty (7 أغسطس 2009)

*للأسف اه*​


----------



## bashaeran (7 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف القناة قفلت او منعت من البث فقط الى صباح يوم الخميس كانت تعمل وا اسفاه 
في العراق لم تبقى حرام ولله


----------



## mr.hima (8 أغسطس 2009)

مرسي خالص على الخير الجميا 
لكن عندي مشكلة بسيطة خالص علشان استفاد من الخبر 
انا عندي رسيفر  4620x  استرونج لكن مجربتش حكاية الشفرة لو حد عندة فكرة عن تركيبها ازاي في الرسيفر دة كتر خيرة 
ومرسي مرة تانية على الخبر الجميل .,....دة خبر قنبلة شوف تنفجر في وجوة احبئنا واخوتنا .....المسل.....


----------



## king (8 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك قناة الحياة عقبالc.t.v


----------



## Kiril (8 أغسطس 2009)

ملقيتهاش علي التردد ده
هل هي خلاص مش حتشتغل؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*بيقولوا إتشفرت
لوحد يعرف يفك الشفرة
ياريت ياجماعة إلى يعرف  يحاول وأكيد ربنا هيساعدة​*


----------



## املا (9 أغسطس 2009)

انا نزلت القناهى طلعلي محجبات بيتكلموا عن شهر رمضان !! قال قناه الحياه الاسلاميه

طبعا صدمه كنت حاب اتفرج على القناه لاني بتابعها عبر النت بصعوبه و load لانو القناه الاصليه على الهوت بيرد كما تعلمون كله دعاره  القنوات دي مش بعيده ترتيبها عن قناه الحياه و عنا اطفال فالبيت


----------



## mr.hima (11 أغسطس 2009)

يا خسارة ..كانت هتبقي ضربة قاضية


----------



## monmooon (11 أغسطس 2009)

*يعني خلاص مش هتشتغل تاني ؟؟؟
علي العموم الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد 
قدروا شفروا القناه في النيل سات وهيا بتعمل اكتر في الاوربي 
وربنا يزيدهم بركه ويقوييهم ​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*للأسف القناة اتشالت من علي النايل سات بعد اكتشافها

ربنا ينور عيونهم 
*​


----------

